# Goldberg Variations on accordion !



## ivsverko (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello ! In case anyone is interested, here is my link from a recent concert, playing selected variations. I am currently trying to find a good label to record the complete work.

Variations are played from original urtext, unaltered. In case you might like it, feel free to subscribe to my Youtube channel, and share videos , I would be honored and grateful.

Have a nice day !






www.ivansverko.com


----------

